# Handhelds are dead?



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2014)

How can people say portable console gaming is dead when the 3DS is doing so well?

Sure, there's the Vita, but that's because Sony majorly screwed up there.

Now there are even idiots like Pachter who, in spite of Nintendo's success with the 3DS (Smash Bros. says hi) say that the company should move to mobile software.

You have any idea how much MORE money they would lose by going that direction?

The vast majority of people who play games on the app store only have a passive interest in gaming anyway, and wouldn't give enough of a damn to actually put time and effort into playing a FULL game. Instead they would rather play generic candy-themed puzzles or Flappy Bird clones.

I know what else you're thinking; "Nintendo isn't changing with the times like the market is.". Then how do you explain the amiibos? Nintendo clearly is NOT changing with the times by taking advantage of similar tech to Skylanders and Disney Infinity. /sarcasm

Nintendo will get more with the times because, unlike Sega during the Saturn years, they're willing to look at past mistakes.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 13, 2014)

The 3DS has been Nintendo's almost-the-worst selling handheld (except the 2DS and Game Boy Micro, which aren't big surprises) in recent years, and it's been going downhill since the original DS - so I think "success" might be too strong a term, but it's pretty clear that handheld is _dying_, definitely not dead yet though. People now in their's 20's and 30's will or already have kids, so they can pass on the nostalgia. I'm not too sure that's going to happen when that next generation has kids - Who grew up with smartphones and such, whereas the 20-30 year olds pretty much only had Nintendo.

Now if Nintendo made a smartphone (or licensed out their software, made adaptors and such), _then _we'd be talking a very interesting move, but eh - Whatever.


----------



## CaptainCool (Oct 13, 2014)

The thing is that most people own a smartphone these days. You can buy a Motorola Moto G for just over 100 bucks and it is WAY more powerful than a 3DS.
Many people also don't have the time or the attention for bigger games. Shit like Candy Crush is more successful than ever...

Nintendo still has a market for portable dedicated gaming systems and I highly doubt that the 3DS will be the last handheld they make. But they definitely are on the decline. The Vita doesn't sell at all and the 3DS is not selling as well as other Nintendo handhelds.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 13, 2014)

CaptainCool said:


> The thing is that most people own a smartphone these days. You can buy a Motorola Moto G for just over 100 bucks and it is WAY more powerful than a 3DS.
> Many people also don't have the time or the attention for bigger games. Shit like Candy Crush is more successful than ever...



So you're saying Nintendo should, come next generation, start making watered down, psudeo-free to play virtual cocaine to stay relevant? You know how many of Nintendo's core audience would forever leave them if they did that?

Hint: All of them.

Smartphones have mostly touch screen controls, which make it too fucking hard to see the game, you have to buy the controller separately instead of the controller coming WITH the system, there are advertisements everywhere getting in your way while you try to play, and 90% of games on the app store aren't even fun or engaging enough.

There is no way in hell Nintendo would survive making such games in such an environment.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 14, 2014)

How about we forget about handhelds and move on to more powerful platforms and let the chiptunists rule the hand held gaming console scene?


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 14, 2014)

What the fuck you guys.


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

If the good handhelds died out and only phones were left, let's say I'd be done with handheld gaming until a new dedicated system came out. Phones are over-priced pieces of garbage. You pay tons if you want the newest model every few months and they don't last long at all. They have data restrictions and a monthly fee to run. It's such a money sinkhole. Why would I pay $50-$70 a month just to do basic stuff that my 3DS does for free? Cell phones should stick to their awful awful wretched games and for communication. I'm just fine with my 3DS and the rest of my handhelds. If I wanted handheld gaming, I'd buy a new game for one of my systems. If I wanted texting I'd buy a cellphone, or rather just use Facebook through my 3DS (which I do and it works great) because it's free (or rather because the internet is for the computer and not the 3DS primarily). 

Goodness. The day Sony and Nintendo abandon handheld gaming is the day my soul will die. I doubt it's going to happen though (because mobile phone games SUCK).


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 14, 2014)

Imperial Impact said:


> What the fuck you guys.



What....i just want a few more gameboys for my music is all >_<

edit- now that i think about it, if Nintendo were to re release the original gameboy and maybe colour and advance. Do you think they would make a little bit of money from nostalgia lovers and chiltunists? I mean i let my nephew play with my gameboy Pocket and he absolutely loves it. He said he would love to get one. Just wondering


----------



## Misomie (Oct 14, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> What....i just want a few more gameboys for my music is all >_<
> 
> edit- now that i think about it, if Nintendo were to re release the original gameboy and maybe colour and advance. Do you think they would make a little bit of money from nostalgia lovers and chiltunists? I mean i let my nephew play with my gameboy Pocket and he absolutely loves it. He said he would love to get one. Just wondering



Rereleasing a dead system is stupid. There are plenty floating around to buy if you really wanted one. New systems are supposed to be innovative. At most they will design newer system top look like older ones or share looks.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 14, 2014)

Meh just an idea in my head....still if they did it would be nice and cheap....which is nice in terms of getting spare parts


----------



## PastryOfApathy (Oct 14, 2014)

So long as Pokemon is a thing that exists, handhelds will never die. /thread


----------



## Kino-Fisk (Oct 15, 2014)

Nintendo has a firm hold of the handheld market.  Have tablets and smartphones seriously cut in?  Yes, but unlike Sony Nintendo wasn't willing to give up when their console didn't take the world by storm.  They cut prices and raised the number of first party games to get the 3DS where it is and they'll continue to be competitive in that space (unlike Sony, who when the Vita fell flat just seems to have given up on the platform outside of Japan).  

I doubt we'll ever see a handheld system (or even home console, for that matter) pass 100 million units sold world wide, but a company like Nintendo doesn't necessarily need that many units to remain profitable in the handheld space.  I'm sure the 3DS (and its variants) will continue to expand their market base and probably end up between 60 and 80 million units sold...

And yeah, as someone already stated: so long as Ninendo has Pokemon they're going to have handhelds. lol


----------



## JaskaTheFennec (Oct 15, 2014)

I definitely don't think handhelds are dead?
The 3DS has actually been a fairly good seller, and I think it's just going to keep increasing - what with all of the LoZ games being released on it, new Pokemon games specifically for the 3DS, Fire Emblem, etc!
All pretty big titles that are going to keep it afloat! c:

Would you consider the WII-U a handheld? Because that is a HEAVY seller, especially now with Super Smash BROS comings out, and Hyrule Warriors having been recently released?
Handhelds are always going to have a special place in my heart.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 15, 2014)

Kino-Fisk said:


> I doubt we'll ever see a handheld system (or even home console, for that matter) pass 100 million units sold world wide



The original Game Boy, Game Boy Color, original DS, Wii, Playstation 1 and 2, are all over 100 million, and the DS Lite is nearly 100 million, but this was all before cellphones were capable of being interesting :v



JaskaTheFennec said:


> Because that is a HEAVY seller.



7 million units is a heavy seller?  (The Wii is over 100million, PS4 is at 10mil)


----------



## Kino-Fisk (Oct 15, 2014)

Captain Howdy said:


> The original Game Boy, Game Boy Color, original DS, Wii, Playstation 1 and 2, are all over 100 million, and the DS Lite is nearly 100 million, but this was all before cellphones were capable of being interesting :v



My point was that the Gameboy DS, and first two PlayStations were before tablets and smartphones were a factor.  Clearly that's impacted console sales -- especially handheld sales.


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 15, 2014)

Pachter is a prick; nobody should listen to him.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 15, 2014)

Are you seriously still going on about this? No, really. Are you seriously still under the impression that King and Zynga are plotting to kill portable consoles while hiding on a skull-shaped island fortress like they're some Saturday morning cartoon villains?

People who want to play an in-depth game on the go will play on a portable console. There are tons of people that do so. People that just want to kill some time with screen-tapping little puzzles will have those on their phones. There's always going to be a market for either one. Dedicated games aren't going to devolve into Paywall Adventure either, because most people are smart enough to know that paying to progress is a crock of shit. Hell, my mom is nuts for Candy Crush, and even she knows microtransactions for lives is bullshit.

For crying out loud, you're like the guy that stands on a street corner holding a big sign that says "THE END IS NEAR" whenever some speculative article comes out.


----------



## Fernin (Oct 19, 2014)

Eh, portables aren't as super prevalent as they used to be, but they're far from dying. As "strong" as phone gaming has become, there will always be people who want the vastly better interface of handheld with sticks and buttons to touch screens. Not to mention the better sound, and much larger games. To date you still won't find anything like Fire Emblem, Pokemon, God of War, Resistance or Killzone on a phone.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 19, 2014)

Fernin said:


> Eh, portables aren't as super prevalent as they used to be, but they're far from dying. As "strong" as phone gaming has become, there will always be people who want the vastly better interface of handheld with sticks and buttons to touch screens. Not to mention the better sound, and much larger games. To date you still won't find anything like Fire Emblem, Pokemon, God of War, Resistance or Killzone on a phone.



There's no way in hell games of that size would make it to phones.


----------



## Kino-Fisk (Oct 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> There's no way in hell games of that size would make it to phones.



Phones are fast evolving and, honestly, I expect will be seeing PS3/360 or higher performances on some mobile devices within the decade.  

Do I want to play on touch screens?  No, but I'm just being realistic here.  There is soon going to come a time when smartphones and tablets really step it up and handheld systems will have to work even harder to compete.


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> There's no way in hell games of that size would make it to phones.


We already have phones and tablets with the power of a slow PC, and phones that surpass PS2 and XBox Classic levels of performance, with with the PSVita approaching Ps3's performance, I don't think that is a safe assumption anymore.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 20, 2014)

vita a shit

3DS is doing hella well

smartphones are shittier than the vita, but are doing tremendously well


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Kino-Fisk said:


> Phones are fast evolving and, honestly, I expect will be seeing PS3/360 or higher performances on some mobile devices within the decade.
> 
> Do I want to play on touch screens?  No, but I'm just being realistic here.  There is soon going to come a time when smartphones and tablets really step it up and handheld systems will have to work even harder to compete.



It's not like we can just see Nintendo, 20 years from now, teaming up with a major mobile device manufacturer to help them make their next gaming system. I'm already clear that a Nintendo X Apple system wouldn't happen because both companies are such control freaks.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 20, 2014)

Kino-Fisk said:


> Phones are fast evolving and, honestly, I expect will be seeing PS3/360 or higher performances on some mobile devices within the decade.
> 
> Do I want to play on touch screens?  No, but I'm just being realistic here.  There is soon going to come a time when smartphones and tablets really step it up and handheld systems will have to work even harder to compete.



There are already controllers for Android phones, and I'm sure if you look hard enough, someone surely has made an app to use any bluetooth-based controller (pretty much all of them now) for the iPhone. And when this does become a common thing, then the game quality will ramp up from the finger-peckers we have now.

As far as advancement, it's getting damn close. Nvidia has an Android-based gaming tablet that can stream your PC games to it (If not a tablet, then they also have a fully portable version too). It really is going to be only a matter of time before portables/handhelds will match their tethered-to-the-wall cousins almost pound-for-pound.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Okay, but for Nintendo to put it's games on mobile devices they would clearly not work with touch screen controls (at least not on smartphones). They'd have to be given an additional code that prevents the games from working without an Android controller.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, but for Nintendo to put it's games on mobile devices they would clearly not work with touch screen controls (at least not on smartphones). They'd have to be given an additional code that prevents the games from working without an Android controller.



That wouldn't be too hard for them. Moreso, they could put "CONTROLLER REQUIRED!!!" in the game's description in the store.

But like we'll see a (licensed) Nintendo game on an Android.


----------



## Captain Howdy (Oct 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Okay, but for Nintendo to put it's games on mobile devices they would clearly not work with touch screen controls (at least not on smartphones). They'd have to be given an additional code that prevents the games from working without an Android controller.



They have an entire line of partially-touch-screen hand-helds, and a whole game console based upon a touch-screen controller. I'm _pretty _sure they can figure it out if they were to join with Android - Though they could also make a proprietary phone.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

Captain Howdy said:


> They have an entire line of partially-touch-screen hand-helds, and a whole game console based upon a touch-screen controller. I'm _pretty _sure they can figure it out if they were to join with Android - Though they could also make a proprietary phone.



That wouldn't work. Nintendo's never made a phone before. Yes they've made toys, a vacuum cleaner, a taxi service, love hotels, playing cards and cartoons, but they've never tried something close enough to a proprietary phone, unless you think the 3DS is close enough to one.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 20, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> That wouldn't work. Nintendo's never made a phone before. Yes they've made toys, a vacuum cleaner, a taxi service, love hotels, playing cards and cartoons, but they've never tried something close enough to a proprietary phone, unless you think the 3DS is close enough to one.



It practically is. All it really needs is another antenna built into it to send/receive cellular phone signals. At its current state all the 3DS needs is a downloadable program and you can have video chat through WiFi.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 20, 2014)

That actually does sound good. Now, I wonder what are the chances of Nintendo doing that in their next handheld? Probably pretty high, unless they're doing it with the new 3DS that's coming to North America next year.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 20, 2014)

The way i see it Nintendo might be able to?make a little money off of phone apps. I remember final fantasy games being sold on phones only and they weren't all that bad either. Maybe Nintendo can get a bit on money by making a pokemon game or something.


----------



## Nekokami (Oct 20, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> The way i see it Nintendo might be able to?make a little money off of phone apps. I remember final fantasy games being sold on phones only and they weren't all that bad either. Maybe Nintendo can get a bit on money by making a pokemon game or something.


That's not how Nintendo works. They'll most likely NEVER make a game for phones. Besides, people use emulators to do that sorta thing for free.


----------



## Kangamutt (Oct 20, 2014)

shadowsinhiding said:


> The way i see it Nintendo might be able to?make a little money off of phone apps. I remember final fantasy games being sold on phones only and they weren't all that bad either. Maybe Nintendo can get a bit on money by making a pokemon game or something.





Ninten said:


> That's not how Nintendo works. They'll most likely NEVER make a game for phones. Besides, people use emulators to do that sorta thing for free.



They already have released a Pokemon TCG for iOS


----------



## Duality Jack (Oct 20, 2014)

Schwimmwagen said:


> vita a shit
> 
> 3DS is doing hella well
> 
> smartphones are shittier than the vita, but are doing tremendously well


The Vita is remarkably powerful, I was making a point on power within size, not success of the platform.  I am simply implying that "if a vita could do it, a phone could later"


----------



## Misomie (Oct 21, 2014)

Those that buy from app stores are expecting cheap and simple games. As for the comment on a large game will never make it to a phone, I'm pretty sure that it was meant to read as, "it'd cost a lot more money and be in the wrong demographic for phone gamers to purchase/enjoy." Handheld gamers and phone gamers are both incredibly different types of video game players.


----------



## Shadow Jaeger (Oct 21, 2014)

Ninten said:


> That's not how Nintendo works. They'll most likely NEVER make a game for phones. Besides, people use emulators to do that sorta thing for free.



I did think about emulators when i said that but what i meant were these were games that were only available to such app stores. It would of been impossible to get it on a emulator that way. As kangaroo boy said, pokemon already did that...albeit it has some bad reviews.


----------



## RedLeFrench (Oct 21, 2014)

Kangaroo_Boy said:


> They already have released a Pokemon TCG for iOS



Technically it is The Pokémon Company's work, and TPC is kinda sorta independent from Nintendo. But they did release the MKTV app for Mario Kart 8.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 21, 2014)

Jack Arclight said:


> The Vita is remarkably powerful, I was making a point on power within size, not success of the platform.  I am simply implying that "if a vita could do it, a phone could later"



As cool as the Vita may be, its library is suffering from what I hear.

Shame, cos I liked my PSP.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 22, 2014)

Now there are even articles coming out saying that mobile devices will kill consoles. That's even more stupid than saying handhelds are dead.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 22, 2014)

TransformerRobot, please stop making threads about the fate of the video game industry.
I promise the gaming industry is doing okay. Calm down.
The absolute worst you have to worry about is that GamerGate nonsense that's been going around, which will most likely fade away in the coming months and everyone will go back to playing video games like normal.

Handheld gaming for Nintendo is still going strong, while for Sony it was never strong to begin with and both the PSP and Vita have done pretty poorly. That said, the Vita DOES have plenty of anime-y games if you're really into those.


Captain Howdy said:


> The 3DS has been Nintendo's almost-the-worst selling handheld (except the 2DS and Game Boy Micro, which aren't big surprises) in recent years, and it's been going downhill since the original DS - so I think "success" might be too strong a term, but it's pretty clear that handheld is _dying_, definitely not dead yet though. People now in their's 20's and 30's will or already have kids, so they can pass on the nostalgia. I'm not too sure that's going to happen when that next generation has kids - Who grew up with smartphones and such, whereas the 20-30 year olds pretty much only had Nintendo.
> 
> Now if Nintendo made a smartphone (or licensed out their software, made adaptors and such), _then _we'd be talking a very interesting move, but eh - Whatever.


It might be one of the worst-selling handhelds for Nintendo, but its still a powerhouse for sales and is holding Nintendo up WAY better than the Wii U is.

And no. No phones. EVER.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> Now there are even articles coming out saying that mobile devices will kill consoles. That's even more stupid than saying handhelds are dead.



I don't think you understand that mobile gaming is a new thing and is popular there are some things that mobile games can do that handhelds cannot. Plus there's the social media games such as GREE that is very popular.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

*points to financial problems at Rovio Ltd. and the overall lack of challenge in Farmville*

Anymore questions you wanna ask?

But to be fair, maybe one day all console developers will become software-only companies, but likely not for another 30 or 40 years.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> *points to financial problems at Rovio Ltd. and the overall lack of challenge in Farmville*
> 
> Anymore questions you wanna ask?
> 
> But to be fair, maybe one day all console developers will become software-only companies, but likely not for another 30 or 40 years.



You posted two companies i was mentioning another company which i am surprised you have not heard of. Social are very popular in other countries besides just the US.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

But they don't have the long-lasting appeal of more full games, like on the Nintendo 3DS or the PS4.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 23, 2014)

That's your problem then. For someone who is bitching over handhelds being dead hasn't even played any of the social games, pay to win, fangames, etc. I've played games made with rpg maker that has long lasting appeal better than the current games. Especially if you think outside the box using the software to it's full advantage.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

I have, actually.

I've played Desktop Defender and Angry Birds. None of the others seem appealing enough for me.

Saying that they should stop making handheld systems is like saying Disney should stop making movies.


----------



## Imperial Impact (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm _almost_ certain that TR is a spambot from Nintendo.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 23, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> I have, actually.
> 
> I've played Desktop Defender and Angry Birds. None of the others seem appealing enough for me.
> 
> Saying that they should stop making handheld systems is like saying Disney should stop making movies.



Then stop defending your one sided argument you have not play enough games of those types to make that kind of statement considering your being ignorant. 
But to be honest i would not be surprised your the type of person that goes for gameplay first and story second.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 23, 2014)

Well they're video GAMES, not movies.

You want an epic storyline, go pop in a BluRay of Highlander.

I would play more mobile games to be less "one-sided", if most of them didn't look like garbage like Candy Crush or Farmville.


----------



## Taralack (Oct 23, 2014)

I'm just gonna stop you right there and point out games like Mass Effect, Assassin's Creed, The Last of Us, Watchdogs, The Walking Dead, Dragon Age, etc. that all have amazing storylines and great gameplay to go with it. Games can be carried with a good story or good gameplay, but if both sides suck, it only makes for a terrible game. I've always thought that games with both excellent story and gameplay are much better than a good movie, because the experience is interactive rather than passive. 

Besides, have you heard of Infinity Blade? It has a decent storyline, great gameplay, excellent visuals, and is mobile only. There was also a Mass Effect game that was mobile only. There are great mobile games if you know where to look for them.


----------



## FreeziePaws (Oct 23, 2014)

I LOVE my 3DS! I also refuse to let handhelds die. RERF! :3


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 24, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> That's your problem then. For someone who is bitching over handhelds being dead hasn't even played any of the *social games, pay to win*, fangames, etc. I've played games made with rpg maker that has long lasting appeal better than the current games. Especially if you think outside the box using the software to it's full advantage.


To the bold: But...why would you play those? Ever? Pay-to-win is an inherently bad system, and what if you aren't at all interested in playing games with other people?
To the rest: There's certainly some good RPGMaker and fangames out there. But even those games can and have been played on handheld systems before. See Corpse Party for instance.


RTDragon said:


> I don't think you understand that mobile gaming is a new thing and is popular there are some things that mobile games can do that handhelds cannot. Plus there's the social media games such as GREE that is very popular.


What can a phone do that a handheld can't?


TransformerRobot said:


> Well they're video GAMES, not movies.
> 
> You want an epic storyline, go pop in a BluRay of Highlander.


The popularity of JRPGs as a genre likely lies tremendously on their large focus on story. Typically from a gameplay perspective they aren't anything special. Typically, of course.
Speaking of JRPGs, the 3DS and Vita are both swimming in them. (Shin Megami Tensei IV, Bravely Default, Devil Summoner: Soul Hackers, Devil Survivor, Etrian Oddysey Untold, Persona Q.....)

Video games, like many mediums, can be used for a large number of purposes and give enjoyment to people in a variety of ways. In terms of storytelling, while it isn't used much, videogames are unique in that a story can be told through interaction with the game itself. And besides that, when playing a game, a story can often give a player a purpose and reason for playing. Why do you want to go out and kill bad guy X? The game tells you why so you have a desire to do so.


----------



## DarrylWolf (Oct 24, 2014)

Handheld gaming is not dead. I went to a convention this weekend that has a 3DS Smash tourney and everybody was looking down at their little green clamshell-shaped systems. I've got to get mine and compete in the tournament.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 24, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> To the bold: But...why would you play those? Ever? Pay-to-win is an inherently bad system, and what if you aren't at all interested in playing games with other people?
> To the rest: There's certainly some good RPGMaker and fangames out there. But even those games can and have been played on handheld systems before. See Corpse Party for instance.
> 
> What can a phone do that a handheld can't?
> ...




1. I am playing one right now Soul Calibur Lost Swords the only time i bought something was the last two inventory expansions since i had 180 since playing the game when it was released And i had no need for S class weapons since i can easilly get A+ Class weapon from leveling up a character to 20. And my Rank is at level 68 with 164 AP with 60 AP Potions which i did'nt have to spend to get. So you don't have to spend much if you log in every day.

2. I know about Corpse Party. But i've also played Mad Father and here are some other games you might have not heard of that was made in RPG Maker.
A Blurred Line, Master of the Wind, U.S.G. ~A New Beginning~, Natura, Legacies of Dondoran, etc. And don't even get me started with game i've played on the console rpg maker.

3. As i notice phones do have the touch screen while the 3DS does the same. It seems to be much easier using your finger on a game designed for that than a handheld.

4 TR i'm playing one currently on the PS3 that is considered a visual novel that has voice acting (Tears to Tiara 2 Heir of the Overlord.) Games that have story first game play second usually have deep plots. Especially Western RPG's where the player makes the decision where the story folds.


----------



## TrishaCat (Oct 24, 2014)

RTDragon said:


> A Blurred Line


Good taste.
I started playing that myself a while back. Pretty good, but for some reason the font in game screwed up for me and now its kind of ugly to look at. I'll have to figure out how to fix it.
I'll also have to look into those other games you mentioned.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 24, 2014)

Battlechili1 said:


> Good taste.
> I started playing that myself a while back. Pretty good, but for some reason the font in game screwed up for me and now its kind of ugly to look at. I'll have to figure out how to fix it.
> I'll also have to look into those other games you mentioned.




That can be fixed since that is a common problem when playing games on rpg maker 2000 and 2003.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 24, 2014)

Well none of Nintendo's core games would work right on mobile device, since most customers would obviously not want to fork out extra money for a controller just so they can play the game.

Besides, Nintendo is already making mobile apps that DO work on mobile devices, but they're very casual games and only because that's where much of the former Wii audience went.


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 25, 2014)

Well that's DLC for you TR which is all over gaming these days. And don't change this subject since you insulted every gamer who goes for story first then gameplay.


----------



## TransformerRobot (Oct 25, 2014)

You mean like how you called me one-sided for not wanting to play horrible mobile games like Candy Crush?

So it's okay if you do it, but not if someone else does it?


----------



## RTDragon (Oct 25, 2014)

TransformerRobot said:


> You mean like how you called me one-sided for not wanting to play horrible mobile games like Candy Crush?
> 
> So it's okay if you do it, but not if someone else does it?



Here's several problems with you you based this off mostly on nintendo and have no backup proof or reasoning that handhelds are dead.
Especially with your comment here.



TransformerRobot said:


> Well they're video GAMES, not movies.
> 
> You want an epic storyline, go pop in a BluRay of Highlander.
> 
> I would play more mobile games to be less "one-sided", if most of them didn't look like garbage like Candy Crush or Farmville.




Let me tell you something you don't know what the hell your talking about TR. For someone who make poll threads and posts here over every little negative thing game related. You failed to realize that gamers these days enjoy story as well as gameplay. If you don't have a good story that the player will enjoy then what is the point of the gameplay and vice versa.  So saying mobile gaming is grarbage since you only played two of them makes you quite a hypocrite. But hey i'm just stating my opinion and backing up since i've played video games myself including nintendo, playstation, and handhelds. So i've played far more games than you and most members here played more than me and you combined know what they're talking about.

So next time you dare insult saying games can't be movies, or have storylines. You better have some damn hardproof facts to backup. Considering you have not played many games that have both good stories and gameplay.


----------



## Schwimmwagen (Oct 25, 2014)

I never liked most games that were all about the story.

There's nothing quite like a good story-focused game, however so many of them are built in a way that doesn't let the story part go to its full potential. It's poorly paced, invasive, or its gameplay feels so generic/shallow that it may as well not have been included. And the stories have a tendency to be quite linear and constrained toward the approximate same road/destination. Some newer RPGs have suffered from this, and so has The Walking Dead Season 2. It didn't take long for me to feel like none of my choices in the game even mattered.

I think games like Silent Hill and Resident Evil due to the way they're made/paced/designed are great gametypes that favour narrative and atmosphere. It's hard to put my finger on it. Playing one would probably show you why. Despite the blocky old graphics, the way it engages you and pays attention to details rivals most newer games. 

Point n Clicks are also cool, however TWD was so constrained. Maybe the story would be more interesting if it were possible to branch in wildly different directions influenced by your choices. As it stands, the game takes you through the same pathway, just with a different flavour. Characters you have a choice to kill or die will die anyway very soon. The endings also have many similarities.


----------

